# Mushrooms



## goodgiver (Aug 11, 2006)

Can anyone tell me a good way of sauteeing mushrooms only?


----------



## ironchef (Aug 11, 2006)

Heat olive oil or clarified butter until lightly smoking. Add minced shallot or garlic and saute for about 30 seconds but do not let burn. Add sliced mushrooms and fresh thyme and saute until the mushrooms are cooked through and a light golden brown. Add unsalted butter and parsley and toss. Season to taste with kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper.


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 11, 2006)

Once they are in the pan, let them be.  I have found that if I don't try to do the stir fry thing and keep flipping them, they turn out much better.  Good luck..


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 11, 2006)

Iron chef's recipe makes my mouth water, but if you really want "mushrooms only," you can simply slice them up and toss them in a fry pan with a little oil. Cook over medium-high heat, stirring now and then. After a few minutes they will release juices. Continue cooking until the juices evaporate and the slices start to brown. A little salt and pepper helps bring out the flavor.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Aug 11, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Iron chef's recipe makes my mouth water, but if you really want "mushrooms only," you can simply slice them up and toss them in a fry pan with a little oil. Cook over medium-high heat, stirring now and then. After a few minutes they will release juices. Continue cooking until the juices evaporate and the slices start to brown. A little salt and pepper helps bring out the flavor.


 
A dash of soy sauce at the end punches up that flavor a notch, too. But then you might want to go very easy on the salt.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 12, 2006)

As one who dearly loves mushrooms, I have to say that some mushrooms are better than others to be served just as they are.  IMHO, morrels should be cooked with something as they have a robust flavor that can be overpowering.  But cremini (baby portabellas), and buttlon mushrooms should be sliced and cooked in unclarified butter, with just a touch of salt.  Enoki, chanterels, and straw mushrooms are mild in flavor and can be used effectively as an accent to other foods, where a delicate flavor is preffered.  

I guess what I'm saying is that you need to familiarize yourself with mushrooms in their various varities before deciding how to cook them.  Also, some people love mushrooms one way while others like them another.  For instance, my wife and youngest daughter love button mushrooms that have been battered and deep-fried.  I find them too soggy and with too little salt to bring out the natural flavor that I so love.  And I detest mushrooms that have been soaked in wine.  I believe it overpowers the mushroom flavor, and I don't like the wine flavor anyway.

I am a true believer in making things to suit my tastes, and asking everyone else how they like whatever it is that I'm making.  I try to tailor the meal to everyone who will be eating it.

But first, become knowledgeable about what you are cooking, and be aware everyone on this site has their own individual preference.  So your answers are likely to be many and varied.  Choose the one that best suits your taste or needs,

The basic answer is to cook sliced, in some type of fat, with a bit of salt and until they just begin to turn golden, like the people befor me have epxertly stated.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 12, 2006)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me a good way of sauteeing mushrooms only?


Button mushrooms - I use a wok. And ghee or soy/sesame oil. 
Cut the mushrooms in half. Salt very lightly. 
Heat the oil to smoking point. 
Add only enough mushrooms to cover the bottom of the pan, otherwise the heat will drop and the mushrooms will become mushy! Flip the mushrooms in the pan until they're lightly browned - it takes about 2-3 minutes. 
If you use soy/sesame oil, finish with a drop or two of pure sesame oil. 

For portabellos, I like to drown them in butter, not sauté.... plenty of butter, low-medium heat, cook until they soak up all that cow juice!! Yuummm - 

now I'm thinking of breakfast tomorrow...


----------



## Swann (Aug 12, 2006)

I saute mine in butter and oil at high temp so the juices boil off and you ane not boiling in their juice. If you fry until (white sliced mushrooms) they are browned to use with steak, they have a wonderful flavor. To add onions I remove the mushrooms and saute the onions, garlic etc as I do not want them to burn. If I saute for use in a casserole or dish I only cook long enough to get liquid out and and the mushrooms change texture.


----------



## arlienb (Aug 12, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> A dash of soy sauce at the end punches up that flavor a notch, too. But then you might want to go very easy on the salt.


 
if you want something asian in flavour, you can also substitute oyster sauce for the soy sauce.  but it really depends if you're using the mushroom dish as a side or a main dish...for me, just plain butter with salt and pepper is good enough for side dishes.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 12, 2006)

A tablespoon or two of sherry to deglaze the pan adds a nice touch, too.


----------



## zuma72 (Sep 9, 2006)

depends on the mushrooms really... if its a really wet mushroom like the chanterelle its a good idea to fry some of the moisture out of it before adding any flavors... but for most the directions above are great!!!


----------

